# VW Golf MK4 - How do I replace the cigarette lighter unit?



## bigpidge (Feb 7, 2009)

The cigarette lighter has stopped working on my MK4 golf, annoying as I charge my sat nav and ipod through it. 
I have checked the fuse which is all good so I want to replace the unit, found one on ebay but have no idea how to go about doing it?
Anyone got any ideas? More detail the better as I haven't had the motor long so know nothing about repairing it at all


----------



## JettaGLI03 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: VW Golf MK4 - How do I replace the cigarette lighter unit? (bigpidge)*

pick up a haynes manual.
basically remove the ash tray there will be a t20 screw. After taking that off the whole cigarette/ashtray unit will slide back, then lift it up through the opening. and replace with new unit.


----------



## savage200 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: VW Golf MK4 - How do I replace the cigarette lighter unit? (JettaGLI03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLI03* »_pick up a haynes manual.
basically remove the ash tray there will be a t20 screw. After taking that off the whole cigarette/ashtray unit will slide back, then lift it up through the opening. and replace with new unit.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigpidge (Feb 7, 2009)

cheers guys, appreciate it. i'll have a go at this tomorrow


----------

